# Vision by SourceMed



## Katiemkf (May 17, 2011)

Hi all - We are a relatively new ASC (about a year and half old) and we have Vision by SourceMed as our software and wanted to know if anyone else who has this is as disgruntled as we are.  We have had so many difficulties with this system between, ledger accounts, reports, and claim uploading we are at wit's end.  Not to mentionwhen you call support, without fail, the ticket gets "escalated" and you wait at least a day for someone to call you back...Has anyone else had this experience and have any recommendations or insight as to how to clean this up?  We just had our account rep. here and even she couldn't understand some of our issues and took our notes back to the home office to ESCALATE it!  We all joke here that we wish we had an escalation department!


----------



## bethh05 (May 17, 2011)

I have been working at an ASC that uses Vision, and yes we have the same issues. The software is not very user friendly. I really don't care for it. Not to mention when you do call support, they act as if your the one causing the problem.


----------



## ASC CODER (May 18, 2011)

I have used vision when I worked in a different place and I didn't care for it either. We use AMKAI now and it is mixed, usually the people that have not been on it for a while seem to have more negative but those that use the system and are competent at it say its fine. Customer service is more than OUTSTANDING.


----------



## plopez (May 23, 2011)

*Vison software*

So sorry you are having troubles When I went to various meetings I kept hearing the  things you are saying over and over from Vision users. 

Based on numerous negative comments I said No! No! No! dont' want it. My company listened to me.
The bigger problem is there is not a lot of really good software out there for small to medium size companies. I am still looking for user friendly software. One that we tried we really like is HST. It is awsome in an ASC setting  but is not developed for a speciality hospital yet. I also heard AMKAI is good but I don't have personal experience with it.


----------



## Katiemkf (May 25, 2011)

Thanks all for your feedback, it's nice to know we're not alone.  What an aggravating situation.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Jan 25, 2012)

came across this post and had to respond!

Using Vision for my asc too, and ever since we had the 5010 conversion update it seems to have more and more issues. Our schedulers enter the info, save it, and disappers. Info has to be entered twice and just today i had to have this issue esclated and fax over the example. trying to get our claims out of the "waiting" process is sometimes a challenge too, have to try 2-3 times to generate them to finally release from the que. 

This system is not user friendly at all, any suggestions to other systems for a small-medium ASC? 

just came to vent


----------



## bethh05 (Jan 26, 2012)

We have had claim issues since the update earlier this month.


----------

